# Chicken Wing Rut



## Andy M. (Jul 29, 2016)

We're in a chicken wing rut.  we almost always make wings with buffalo wing sauce.  To be honest, we both like wings that way so it's not a real issue except I feel like we're in a rut.

Please share your favorite non-buffalo wing recipes.  I usually grill the wings.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 29, 2016)

I like ginger-garlic-soy sauce wings. Here's some more inspiration from a restaurant near us. They have a weekly wings special with several different flavors: http://www.belmonthouseofsmoke.com/#page/index/10032


----------



## roadfix (Jul 29, 2016)

I know how that is....   I just stopped doing wings for a while.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks, GG.


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 29, 2016)

Not grilled but these are killer. http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...n-wings-with-spicy-margarita-sauce-93674.html

If you do not want to fry these are also good. http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/dr-pepper-wings-81923.html

These are baked and really good. The sauce should also be good on grilled wings. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmKAItil1hc


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 29, 2016)

Mmm...the above sound good. 

I like this one, and make it a couple of times a year.  The recipe calls for fried, but they can be grilled and basted with the sauce.  It's easy, and tasty. 

Honey Lime Chicken Wings Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## roadfix (Jul 29, 2016)

powerplantop said:


> If you do not want to fry these are also good. http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/dr-pepper-wings-81923.html



I've done these a couple of times.   They were good.


----------



## RPCookin (Jul 29, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> We're in a chicken wing rut.  we almost always make wings with buffalo wing sauce.  To be honest, we both like wings that way so it's not a real issue except I feel like we're in a rut.
> 
> Please share your favorite non-buffalo wing recipes.  I usually grill the wings.



Here's one I posted 6 years ago:


I was just experimenting tonight and came up with this. My wife and I both loved it so I thought I'd share. Despite the Scotch bonnet pepper, it wasn't terribly spicy. 

Coconut Lime Wings

2 lbs Chicken wings - tips removed (I freeze the tips for my next stock or chicken soup)
2 limes - zested and juiced
1/2 cup Coconut Rum (could probably use coconut milk if you want to avoid the alcohol, although this doesn't really leave any of the liquor behind)
1/4 cup soy sauce
1 tsp kosher salt
1 tsp black pepper
1 tbs honey
1 hot pepper (or more to taste - I use Scotch bonnets or habeñeros)

1. Mix marinade ingredients together, pour over wings. Mix well in a bowl then seal in a plastic bag. Refrigerate for 2-4 hours. Preheat oven to 375. Line a half sheet pan with foil and spray with cooking spray. Arrange wings on the sheet, then discard marinade. Bake for 45 minutes. (for a little more sear, bake for 30-35 minutes then turn oven to 450 for about 5 minutes.)  They can just as easily be grilled.

I experiment often with these so I'm always changing a little here and there.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 29, 2016)

Off the top of my head:
Honey mustard wings

Honey sesame wings

Smouldering wings (I have the recipe if you want it)

Marinate in soy sauce, brown sugar, 5-spice powder, garlic, and vinegar, dips in egg-wash, roll in Panko Breadcrumbs

Same as above, but coated with Tempura batter

Season with old bay and a bit of red peper

Deep-fry and serve with sweet & sour sauce (pineapple, or lemon, or orange based)

Chicken wings, separated at the joints and fried, placed on top of a bed of pasta, then topped with a Ragu.

Sauteed in butter and garlic, with fresh mushrooms of choice, served with a fragrant rice

In chicken soup with barley

Pan-fried chicken wings coated with seasoned flour - Seasoned flour recipe:   1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1 1/2 tsp. kosher salt
1/2 tsp. granulated garlic powder
1/8 tsp. powdered ginger
1/2 tsp. marjoram
1/4 tsp. rubbed sage
1/4 tsp. ground thyme
1/2 tsp. black pepper
1/4 tsp. tumeric
1/8 tsp. red pepper
1 dash Chinese 5-spice powder
1/8 tsp. celery seed
1/4 tsp. granulated onion powder

Dredge moist wings through the flour, let rest for a minute, then into egg wash, again into the flour.  Let rest for 5 minutes on a wire rack to insure that the chicken coating adheres to the chicken wings.


Baked/roasted with simple salt, pepper, and garlic seasoning.  Serve with boiled and mashed sweet spuds and butter, and something green.


That's all I have at the moment.  Hope it helps.


Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the north


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 29, 2016)

Glad you started this Andy as I'm in a grilled wing rut too. Lots of good ideas so far. 

We love grilled wings!

I think my favorite way is to marinate them in Lawry's Hawaiian Marinade (good stuff) and added fresh lime juice, with a healthy glob of Sriracha. I save back some of the mixture to baste them during grilling.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 29, 2016)

I love orange marmalade sriracha hot wings but got tired of doing them.   That's all I did for a while after picking up a case of orange marmalade when they had the large jars on sale for like half off a few years back.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Jul 29, 2016)

I make a sauce that I use as a dip for grilled shrimp and have used on wings.  It is just mayo, sweet chili sauce and siracha.   Still on the hot wing side just a different flavor.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 29, 2016)

I use a tsp of this jerk seasoning with some melted butter..it makes a real nice chickon wang....


----------



## roadfix (Jul 29, 2016)

Today also happens to be...
National Chicken Wing Day


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 29, 2016)

roadfix said:


> Today also happens to be...
> National Chicken Wing Day



That's not a coincidence.


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 30, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> Here's one I posted 6 years ago:
> 
> 
> I was just experimenting tonight and came up with this. My wife and I both loved it so I thought I'd share. Despite the Scotch bonnet pepper, it wasn't terribly spicy.
> ...



These do sound good! May have to try something along these lines.


----------



## Souschef (Jul 30, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Glad you started this Andy as I'm in a grilled wing rut too. Lots of good ideas so far.
> 
> We love grilled wings!
> 
> I think my favorite way is to marinate them in Lawry's Hawaiian Marinade (good stuff) and added fresh lime juice, with a healthy glob of Sriracha. I save back some of the mixture to baste them during grilling.


And I am the beneficiary


----------



## CraigC (Jul 30, 2016)

Pier 66 Wings

This is a pretty close recipe to the actual restaurants.

10 chicken wings
1/2 cup orange marmalade
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1 clove garlic, minced
1/4 cup toasted coconut
7 scallions, white part finely chopped (about 1/4 cup)

Cut the chicken wings apart at the joint. Cut off  wing tips and discard. You should have 20 wing drumettes. Place them in a  single layer, skin side up, on a greased baking sheet. Bake in a  425-degree oven for 15 minutes.

Meanwhile, combine the marmalade, soy sauce and  garlic in a large bowl. When the wings have cooked for 15 minutes, place  them in the bowl and toss to cover with marmalade mixture. Using tongs,  return them to the baking sheet.

Bake for another 20 minutes or until they turn golden  brown, frequently basting with the marmalade mixture. When wings are  browned, sprinkle them with coconut and scallions.

To toast coconut: Place coconut in a single layer on a baking sheet and bake at 350 degrees until golden, about 15 minutes.

This is an appetizer, but a salad and confetti rice would make a pretty good meal. Make sure you use jasmine rice!


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 30, 2016)

These are really good too.  Pizza place excels at wings - tribunedigital-sunsentinel

Rosemary, garlic, lemon juice, olive oil, S and P marinade, grilled and served with caramelized onions and focaccia.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 30, 2016)

And also, with the wing prices so high I only do them (actually buy them and freeze them) when my local supermarket puts them (Foster Farms) on sale at 50% off like every other month on average.   The sale price brings them below Costco's wing price, for instance.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 30, 2016)

roadfix said:


> And also, with the wing prices so high I only do them (actually buy them and freeze them) when my local supermarket puts them (Foster Farms) on sale at 50% off like every other month on average.   The sale price brings them below Costco's wing price, for instance.



We do the same *RF*. I guess the folks in this community don't use a lot of wings and the SC shows up at Von's on the "sell by" date to get the Foster Farms wings for 50% off. It pays to wait.  
I can no longer get whole wings at Costco, and I won't buy them cut up at any price.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 30, 2016)

*Idea for Non-Buffalo Wing Recipe*



Andy M. said:


> ... snipped ...
> Please share your favorite non-buffalo wing recipes.  I usually grill the wings.




Howzabout Guava Chicken Wings ? 
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/hawaiian-guava-chicken-90660.html

Quote: Kayelle
"I found frozen concentrated POG (passion fruit, orange, guava) so I used that instead of the guava juice. In addition to your recipe I also added a big tablespoon of Sambal Oelk (ground fresh chili paste), and a few shakes of fish sauce. "


[photo courtesy of Kayelle]


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 30, 2016)

Thank you all for the great ideas and links.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 31, 2016)

Ssamjang!  Korean Bbq sauce

Marinate the wings in it or brine them in a soy sauce-heavy brine and then apply the ssamjang at the end.

It's very addictive

Spicy-Sweet Korean Barbecue Sauce (Ssamjang) Recipe - NYT Cooking


----------



## jennyema (Jul 31, 2016)

Also Walkerswood Jerk Paste rocks


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks for the tips, Jen.


----------

